# under hood cleaning



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

its getting pretty dirty under the hood and i want it clean! what are the best methods and what are absolute donts? 
my grandfather says:
cover alternator w/plastic bag
rinse off everything with a hose
use a soft brush and a bucket of soapy water and scrub (not too hard)everything
rinse everything off again
spray wd40 and wipe gently on all plastic to make her shiny
drive around and show off:cool

thanks!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I never used water on my engine bay since I've owned the car, and I live in the desert. After 45k miles it still looks like new. I use shop rag, and air hose set no more than 30psi and armor all. I use the air hose to blow the dust, dirt and sand first. Use the rag to wipe remaining dirt, ect. and armor all on the plasitc parts. Any hard to reach places, I wrap the rag around a screw driver.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

k thanks for the tips


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Use an air hose to blow most of the stuff off, then detail spray and a rag get the majority of it off. Mothers Back to Black on anything rubber. Armor All on everything else once cleaned.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Had to get mine steam cleaned the other weekend cause the idiot at the oil change center dumped half a quart of oil on the engine cause he wasn't paying attention. I made sure when the steam cleaned it they never used the high pressure on the engine just normal pressure. Worked fine for me, but next time I will change the oil myself and wipe the engine bay clean.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

dquack said:


> Had to get mine steam cleaned the other weekend cause the idiot at the oil change center dumped half a quart of oil on the engine cause he wasn't paying attention. I made sure when the steam cleaned it they never used the high pressure on the engine just normal pressure. Worked fine for me, but next time I will change the oil myself and wipe the engine bay clean.


Ouch, and to think a a funnel is all that hard to use lol.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

i wipe with damp cloth and use Armor All afterwards


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i use the air hose also and a little detailer also.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I detail the underside of the hood with detailer. I wipe down the dirty parts with a damp rag. I use Stoner Tire Shine for the plastic... it gives it a brilliant shine....


----------

